# Singletons meet at Knockin Shop - oooh errr!



## Lys520

Believe it or not, this is a real place!!!

It has been proposed that we organise an informal meet for all the singletons out there to get together and gossip about the "smug marrieds" (Not really - everyone welcome - Singles, couples, kids and dogs - the more the merrier)

Russell has suggested the "Knockin Shop" at the CCC site in Oswestry.  Seemed appropriate and means he can "join in too"  

Thinking of Friday 4th - Sunday 6th July.

So, anyone "up for it" let me know. (that was definately not meant in the literal sense!)  

Lys :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

_ "smug marrieds" (Not really - everyone welcome - Singles, couples, kids and dogs - the more the merrier)
_

Can the smug marrieds have "voyeur only" badges, we don't want any confusion :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Cannot make that weekend


----------



## Snelly

If I take my wedding ring off can I come? :lol:


----------



## litcher

Can't make that weekend either.

Viv


----------



## Lys520

Ok...seems we are clashing with the Lincoln Show.:? 

If there is anyone that would like to come, but can't because of Lincoln let me know....perhaps we could consider changing the dates.

Only other dates I could do are: Next weekend 14th - 15th June or 2nd - 3rd August, but then we are heading into school holidays.

Lisa


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

I have had a look on the computer and any of those dates are fine at present.

How about the August one?

Can you make it Trisha? I really want to let my motorhome snuggle up to yours?!?!?

Russell

Note - the meet is not in the Knockin Shop! That is a shop in Knockin, about 2 miles away.

Shane - yes you can come too - you can be the on site satellite man!


----------



## anita302

HI

This meets sounds like fun  If my other half carries on moaning as men do :roll: I'll be a singleton for the weekend :lol: 

Cannot do the second lot of dates though  

Anita


----------



## teemyob

*Relief*

What a Relief, I could not think of there name but I thought you mean these two at first. SCARY!


----------



## Rapide561

*Singles meet*

Hi

Well how about two singles meets? One on the dates proposed and another in October or November when we are all bored and miserable and need a good knees up.

R


----------



## Lys520

Hey Russell

looks like it could just be you and me :wink: 

I like the idea of one now and one later - October is a good month.

Lisa


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi,

I thought the title said 'simpleton' I could have made that one 

Just a mention because October is being banded around, I'm not sure you have all seen this rally, we have the annual MHF global rally in October and thought you may not want to clash and miss that one :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=154

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona

Hi

Anita _If my other half carries on moaning as men do_ don't worry, we will all wear earplugs, you carry on making him moan, just put the legs down on the van so it does not rock too much  

stew


----------



## greenasthegrass

Shield my eyes 8O you frisky lot and Stew behave!

Am liking October idea as Global meeting a bit too far for us. 

Greenie


----------



## ladyrunner

Sorry Lys, It's too far for us. That's the problem with living on the South Coast!!

Julie


----------



## silverlocks

Why not combine it with the Haloween rally


----------



## anita302

Stew

Thanks for reminding me about the legs!!! 

I was wondering what was causing the van to be stuck in the mud at the rear all the time. :wink: :wink: 

Anita


----------



## Busty

Lys520 said:


> Believe it or not, this is a real place!!!
> 
> It has been proposed that we organise an informal meet for all the singletons out there to get together and gossip about the "smug marrieds" (Not really - everyone welcome - Singles, couples, kids and dogs - the more the merrier)
> 
> Russell has suggested the "Knockin Shop" at the CCC site in Oswestry.  Seemed appropriate and means he can "join in too"
> 
> Thinking of Friday 4th - Sunday 6th July.
> 
> So, anyone "up for it" let me know. (that was definately not meant in the literal sense!)
> 
> Lys :lol: :lol:


Im up for anything now them at the moments ley me know

Busty xxx


----------



## hilldweller

Busty said:


> Im up for anything now them at the moments ley me know
> 
> Busty xxx


I think we're getting that picture, and more.

There is no K in now !


----------



## Busty

hilldweller said:


> Busty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for anything now them at the moments ley me know
> 
> Busty xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're getting that picture, and more.
> 
> There is no K in now !
Click to expand...

yes i thought that would trap you.

Busty


----------



## didi

*singletons` meet at Knockin.*

The 4th to 6th July suit me fine! Count me in.
Didi.


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

As the clock is ticking on, are we going to go for the 4-6 July or what?

Let's do it, let's do it, let's do it tonight.

R


----------



## johnandcharlie

Shame it's not a couple of weeks later. I'll be starting to work my way from Somerset to Pembrokeshire in a few days. Then I've got something the other side of Wolverhampton on 26th July, so could be in the Oswestry area on the 18th to 20th, but the 4th to 6th would add some serious miles, and would need to thought.

The site is seriously expensive for non members of the CCC. As I'm not a member (but will join if/when I need to) and I won't be going "home" to collect my post until mid September, would I get all the membership stuff if I joined at Oswestry, or would important stuff get posted to me? I don't intend to stay anywhere long enough to wait for forwarded post.


----------



## didi

*singletons meet/knockin*

Has any decision been made? Is there to be a meet at Knockin? Didi.


----------



## Lys520

I THINK YES!

Lets just go. There are two or three of us who can make it....even if its just a beer round the BBQ Saturday night.

We can always do another one another time too. (and anyway, I need to get away in the van and that seems as good a place as any!)

So, anyone else in for 4th-6th July?

Russell can we book through you, or do we need to contact the site direct?

Lys


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

JohnCharlie - you are more than welcome on that weekend in July as I will be here, working away like a beaver! You can join on site and we will issue you with a "kit" there and then. You are also able to make bookings for other sites etc whilst here, if that is of any use to you.

All - I know it is ages away, but how about 4/5/6/7 September of there abouts - back in mid season so the age conncession rate applies for those over 55, plus, further away from now so more time for folks to plan etc.

What do you think?

I finish work here on 1st Sept so I can have a few drinks that weekend etc?

I am not fussy, any date will do?

Lisa, Didi, John/Charlie, Viv, Tricia - any thoughts for that weekend in September?


----------



## Lys520

too confused, giving up on this one! :? 

Lys


----------



## johnandcharlie

*Re: Meet*



Rapide561 said:


> JohnCharlie - you are more than welcome on that weekend in July as I will be here, working away like a beaver! You can join on site and we will issue you with a "kit" there and then. You are also able to make bookings for other sites etc whilst here, if that is of any use to you.


Thanks. I'm not sure what's happening yet, but I may be there.



Rapide561 said:


> Lisa, Didi, John/Charlie, Viv, Tricia - any thoughts for that weekend in September?


I'm in Yorkshire at the beginning of September, then Berkshire and by then I'll probably be missing the West Country and needing to go back to collect a mountain of post, and get my wisdom tooth sorted.


----------

